# Husky Curse



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

alright how long does it last?
At PAX TUna was next to me and casting within 2o feet of my line and was catching blues on anything he threw out. I was thinking about shaking my rods just to see them move.
I caught a small blue, small croaker and a 14 inch rock (which was very bit up and looked like it had been in battle.

I may try it again next week just to see if it is still with me.  :fishing:


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

J,

I have to sadly agree with you. Husky's spirit was with you last night until you got that beat up striper. Before leaving, he'll need to do something to break that smelly curse.


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

Maybe when I give him that flyrod and reel he will left it.

JC


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

No John, we need to call a witch doctor!!


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

lmao, I caught as much as creamer it appears without leaving my house...


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

To effectively fish with HuskyMD, one just has to have mad skillz.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Last week when Creamer fished with me, he caught lots of fish. Without me, he just watched Tuna catch fish...


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

AtlantaKing said:


> To effectively fish with HuskyMD, one just has to have mad skillz.


Sounds like someone has been hanging out with Huntsman too much


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Hey, I can't help it if he's like my brotha from a diff'rnt motha   We gots da skillz and we catch feesh when Husky's around!   :fishing:


----------



## Desperado (Mar 12, 2007)

AtlantaKing said:


> Hey, I can't help it if he's like my brotha from a diff'rnt motha   We gots da skillz and we catch feesh when Husky's around!   :fishing:


Except that time on the Morning Star. Both my wife & I kicked your a$$. Admittedly, those tog you got at the end of the trip saved you a little bit.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

OUCH!  opcorn:


----------



## Desperado (Mar 12, 2007)

Desperado said:


> Except that time on the Morning Star. Both my wife & I kicked your a$$. Admittedly, those tog you got at the end of the trip saved you a little bit.


Just reread my last post. Came off a little stronger than I intended. Sorry, was just joking around.....


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Desperado said:


> Just reread my last post. Came off a little stronger than I intended. Sorry, was just joking around.....


Once you lay the smackdown on somebody don't go pussyfootin' around it    you nailed him and now we wait

opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: 

J/K you know we are all just havin' fun on our (ahem) lunch brea ... I a mean 2:15 coffee breaks


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Desperado said:


> Except that time on the Morning Star. Both my wife & I kicked your a$$. Admittedly, those tog you got at the end of the trip saved you a little bit.


It took *two *of you...I hardly consider that an a$$-kicking.  However, that's only a subjective measure anyhow; as I recall, I think I took home a good bit more in total weight and market value... Regardless, I was fishing with HuskyMD and still caught fish, and it took a husband/wife team to bump me off. I think that speaks volumes about da mad skillz    




HuskyMD said:


> OUCH!  opcorn:


And you should be the one to talk. You have any idea how much mojo it takes to overcome your curse?


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

HuskyMD said:


> Last week when Creamer fished with me, he caught lots of fish. Without me, he just watched Tuna catch fish...


Husky 
Want to give it another try this weekend. This will probably be my last for a couple weeks. It looks to be cooling off and I have some work tk do around the house.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

jcreamer said:


> Husky
> Want to give it another try this weekend. This will probably be my last for a couple weeks. It looks to be cooling off and I have some work tk do around the house.


Dunno about Husky, but I would like to fish this weekend without worrying about drowning...   Lemme know.


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

HuskyMD said:


> Last week when Creamer fished with me, he caught lots of fish. Without me, he just watched Tuna catch fish...


Husky
Want to try it again. I am going back this weekend and will not be able for a couple weeks.


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

Okay
Just sent p.m.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

*Count me in*

Sorry to spoil your weekend AK, but I'm in on this trip! JC, I know all about doing chores around the house! I spent the last 2 months fixing mine up. Looking good now though!

Still got that fly rod and reel offer? If so, I'll def' take you up on it.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

AtlantaKing said:


> I think that speaks volumes about da mad skillz


Not to talk any smack, because I'm not into that, but those mad skills came in pretty handy this weekend! All those flounder, spikes, blues, croaker and spot you caught were amazing! Huh... What's that.... You didn't catch any.... Impossible!..... Impossible?...... Ok, so you must have at least caught one fish...... right?...... right? :redface: ...... Well, it happens to everyone..... so they say. I wouldn't know anything about that. opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

oh the drama of the MD board in the middle of a otherwise perfectly boring Monday! 

this post reminds me of a song from my youth..."heading down the river in a boat with no paddle, and I'm handing out beatdowns...". Only based on Ak's weekend, it needs to be "heading up the bay in a boat with no chance of floating, and I have nothing to bail with...":spam:


----------



## Desperado (Mar 12, 2007)

AtlantaKing said:


> It took *two *of you...I hardly consider that an a$$-kicking.  However, that's only a subjective measure anyhow; as I recall, I think I took home a good bit more in total weight and market value... Regardless, I was fishing with HuskyMD and still caught fish, and it took a husband/wife team to bump me off. I think that speaks volumes about da mad skillz
> 
> 
> 
> And you should be the one to talk. You have any idea how much mojo it takes to overcome your curse?


Atlanta King, once again, sorry about what I said. No harm intended. Guess the "mad skillz" talk stirred me up for some reason. :redface: However, I do maintain that alone, I caught more fish both in numbers and total weight. And my wife got the biggest fish of all of us. Once again, you have been friendly towards me, and given me good fishing advice, and I'm sorry about popping off like that. You do have a wealth of excellent fishing skill and knowledge. Me, I'm just a guy that puts wiggly things on hooks and hopes for the best.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

fishbait said:


> Not to talk any smack, because I'm not into that, but those mad skills came in pretty handy this weekend! All those flounder, spikes, blues, croaker and spot you caught were amazing! Huh... What's that.... You didn't catch any.... Impossible!..... Impossible?...... Ok, so you must have at least caught one fish...... right?...... right? :redface: ...... Well, it happens to everyone..... so they say. I wouldn't know anything about that. opcorn: opcorn:


Um, yeah. You lent me a leaky yak with a substandard anchor and nothing to bail with, and IIRC, none of you came over to help me while I was launching... All in all, I'd say that the environment (specifically the ill-suited mode of transportation) was conspiring against me; _not drowning _was my main concern, followed by making sure I'd be able to get back--fishing was at the bottom of my list of priorities  I had a thought of just ditching it and skishing in my life jacket, but thought better of it because I thought you might like the yak back. LOL  I think the fact that I was out there almost as long as you guys, without any seat support, in a leaky craft with nothing but a 22oz Wawa cup to bail with, didn't have to ditch, and didn't flip is a testament to da skills.  opcorn:  




Desperado said:


> Atlanta King, once again, sorry about what I said. No harm intended. Guess the "mad skillz" talk stirred me up for some reason. :redface: However, I do maintain that alone, I caught more fish both in numbers and total weight. And my wife got the biggest fish of all of us. Once again, you have been friendly towards me, and given me good fishing advice, and I'm sorry about popping off like that. You do have a wealth of excellent fishing skill and knowledge. Me, I'm just a guy that puts wiggly things on hooks and hopes for the best.


Yo, D, no worries. No harm done. It was all in good fun. What's fishing if we can't have some friendly ribbing, eh?  :redface:


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Desperado, no need to apologize to AK. He spends more on custom fishing clothes than most of us do on rods and reels  Anytime you get a chance to tease him, it's expected you make the right choice and fire away!


----------



## Armyguy (Oct 10, 2005)

I went to Pax by myself, so i didn't bother to pick up any bloodworms.. I didn't catch any Spot with FBBW, so i was stuck with some alwives i bought at the Tackle Shop. Last time i'm buying thes "Frozen Cr*p!". I asked if it was frozen, the guy at the counter just ignored my question.. I should've just walked away, but i got stuck with more frozen alwives... 

Last year they had fresh alwives and a very friendly old gentleman, but some of these guys are rude and sells frozen alwives... Never going back there anymore! 

Anyway here's what I got between 6-11pm. 

7 bluefish size: 12-18" with frozen alwives that barely held on my hook.. i could've caught a lot more if it didn't fall apart like butter.. 

2 baby skate. 

Is this you in the picture my the inlet?? 

Shot at 2007-08-13

This is how close i was from the pier. I was surprised Blues were biting my frozen alwives that was barely hooked on my line.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

AtlantaKing said:


> Um, yeah. You lent me a leaky yak with a substandard anchor and nothing to bail with, and IIRC, none of you came over to help me while I was launching... All in all, I'd say that the environment (specifically the ill-suited mode of transportation) was conspiring against me; _not drowning _was my main concern, followed by making sure I'd be able to get back--fishing was at the bottom of my list of priorities  I had a thought of just ditching it and skishing in my life jacket, but thought better of it because I thought you might like the yak back. LOL  I think the fact that I was out there almost as long as you guys, without any seat support, in a leaky craft with nothing but a 22oz Wawa cup to bail with, didn't have to ditch, and didn't flip is a testament to da skills.  opcorn:


For someone who didn't die, you sure do whine a lot about the conditions. You had twice the number of hours out on the water as I had, and yes I did come over to help you launch, but it seemed like you had it under control and had no problems. You're definitely a trooper though, I'll give you that. Maybe we better change your WBB title from CTO to Skunk Trooper?


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

Armyguy said:


> I was surprised Blues were biting my frozen alwives that was barely hooked on my line.


Next time use your blue for bait and throw out the rest of the mushy crap!!


----------



## Armyguy (Oct 10, 2005)

actually, i did use one of my blues, but it was too late and most of the big blues were gone already..


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

HuskyMD said:


> Sorry to spoil your weekend AK, but I'm in on this trip! JC, I know all about doing chores around the house! I spent the last 2 months fixing mine up. Looking good now though!
> 
> Still got that fly rod and reel offer? If so, I'll def' take you up on it.


You got I will bring it with me and you can try it out. WATCH OUT GUYS////

It has old line on it which you can practice with but you will have to replace the line and the backing.


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

Huskey brings the stench of skunking! He got me on opening day of striper season. Even the white perch ran away!


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

French said:


> Even the white perch ran away!


Wow, that's bad.


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

I am ready...I have some joo - joo beads and will do a little war dance before he gets to my house.
Maybe that is why the mosquitos bothered him all night and not me.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Or could have been my sweet as sugar skin. Chicks dig it. So do bugs.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

HuskyMD said:


> Or could have been my sweet as sugar skin. Chicks dig it. So do bugs.


Holy Cow ... I need to put on boot waders 'cause it sure is getting deep around here  

How about rubbing some of that 'suga' on your baits next time


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Speaking of sugar for bait, did I ever mention that I caught a sea bass on a grape on The Morningstar?
:spam:


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

HuskyMD said:


> Speaking of sugar for bait, did I ever mention that I caught a sea bass on a grape on The Morningstar?
> :spam:


Um, I believe the grape was chum...  :fishing:


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

HuskyMD said:


> Or could have been my sweet as sugar skin. Chicks dig it. So do bugs.


Either that or the sugar water that I was spraying.


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

i caught fish around him so he has no curse end of subject


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

John81 said:


> i caught fish around him so he has no curse end of subject


I agree but it is more fun this way,


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

Looks like the jinx is a myth. We caught several blues, spot, rock saturday night. The rock were right at 18 inches so we released them.
Really enjoyed it.:fishing:


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

jcreamer said:


> Looks like the jinx is a myth. We caught several blues, spot, rock saturday night. The rock were right at 18 inches so we released them.
> Really enjoyed it.:fishing:


Wow..Husky and catching fish in the same thread, it must've been a Starry Nite... LOL...


----------

